# our messpot



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

just came on here to say hello messpot was placed with us near 3 years ago she is allmost 4YEARS OLD . 
i can not belive time has gone so fast. we went to florida last year and the year before and were going again in 6 weeks eck
i have just got all her stuff i was having a row with her over YET MORE SHOES her asking me for me   on how many she has got.
im talking about 8 pairs away with us for 2 weeks away  and just orded more for her i must be mad.
she is doing well at the mo we go to the hospital at the end of may reg to her hole in the heart. i feel she will have her opp this year.
she go to real nursery in sep ... omg.. im getting a little older now and getting tryed more. i think kids can nacker you out big time/
she love to sing  she is like mary poppins. and in may after we go to hospital she is hoping to go horse rideing near home. not more boots please. 
she has asked me for a bird   FOR HER BIRTHDAY I MUST BE GOING NUTTY..AS IM GOING TO GET HER ONE we put her name on a parrot egg and she is going to call is co co or candy ,, i will post the pics when we get it in may. i realy try and get her every thing she askes me  .. i know i should not but we did wait 10 years for a baby. life is just to short. i was told last year my cancer had come back after scans.. guess what i got off with it . i had not come back..   ..
hope you girls have all adopted now and anyone who rembered help me along our adoption come in and say hello and let me know whats happed and any new mummys on board.. ok im off to bed tryed .. g night girls xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Dear Molly,

It sounds like you are having a great time being a mum to messpot. So sorry to hear that you and her both face challenges this year healthwise.     Wishing you all the luck in the world and hoping that you both get a clean bill of health soon.    

Enjoy Florida and a spot of sun  

I'm with your daughter a girl can never have too many shoes  

Good luck,

CG xxxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

dear Molly

My god I cant believe she has been with you so so long now!

She sounds a right little character tho and glad you loving every bit of motherhood.

I have been split from husband for 2 years now and filed for divorce last month - yay!!

have met a new man and all going well so who knows!

Enjjoy your hols!


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi everyone my messpot  is now 5 years old ,,
We had a terrible year back in feb some man tryed to take her from 
The front if the house but did not get her it was planned out but the neighbour seen it thank god 
They got the man who tryed to abduct her
Just done random dirty B-------
I found out his name address exc
Not even local ' it's going to court very soon to crown on trial hope he will go down ,,but the last few weeks the cancer has tryed to return but not speed anywhere else  thank god after 20 years , I'm doing well again after flipping hospital for 2 weeks and lots if drugs going to court tomorrow to show messpot around and watch a video hope we will be ok ,, 
Messpot Is doing so so well I can not believe how many people say she's the double of me even her teacher was shocked that she was adopted )))) messpot is a real good girl most times just going to looking forward to Xmas we gave had our hoildays again this year may was Florida her 4 time then august I was 40 and we went to Disney Paris for a few days with Hubby that we got stuck on the Peter pan ride for 1 hour great ;( not 
Hope you are all doing well sorry not posed for Yonkers on here xxx 
Mommy and messpot xxx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

Update 2011
Glad this year i's here last year was horrible ;((

Xmas was the only thing with messpot @ Hubby was good
And Florida and Disney paris
Well messpot 1st tooth came out  
Today we was at the dentist and got tooth no 2 so the fairy mummy went and put £ under her pillow )
This year i's looking much better back to Orlando Florida for the 6 th time r we mad how much more of Disney can we do what messpot asks for messpot gets simple i'n her daddys eyes 
I'm just i'n the process of getting her clothes from the shops 
It's cost me last week over £250 i'n stuff more to get this week end I know we spol her so much but who else will spoil her if we don't (( but not a spoilt brat )) messpot i's well behaved has to be 
I want to ask a question I need help I would like to get intouch with the foster carer and not had any contact with her from when we got are girl what r your views on this
Messpot i's now 6 this year ) been 5 years now with her x


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Glad to hear your news..messpot sounds adorable.

As for contacting the foster carers, my first question would be why? It is unusual to instigate contact after such a long time, especially when messpot was so young when she came to you.  If you are sure its for Messpot's benefit, the best thing to do would be to contact your LA post adoption support unit and discuss it with them.  

Hope you have a great 2011.

Bop


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

What a day we had shoping I spent over £200 on messpot then went i'n to h Samuel and bloody fought her try to steel a little silver box I have gone to town on her big time I'm just not a happy bunny at the moment ;(( she don't know why she done it but got had tears her being sick I told her the police are coming to see her I have gone ape at her xx I hope she won't & don't do it again x


----------

